# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Online binary option broker fund recovery scam

## ericalbertmaldonado219

My advise out there is for you to be wise before you invest in any binary option broker I was scammed 450,000$ by online broker but at last I found someone who help me to recovered all my lost funds back from a scam broker that stocked my capital with an unregulated broker, If you need assistance with regards of your lost funds from your broker or may be your broker manager asking you to make more deposit before you could make a withdrawal or your account has been manipulated by your broker manager or your broker has blocked your account just because they need you to make more deposit to your account. If you’re interested in getting all your lost funds back Kindly get in contact with Donald on donald1stan@gmail.com viber on +18326856969 and he will guide you on the steps to recover all your lost funds.

----------


## ericalbertmaldonado219

Thanks Mr Donald for helping me to achieve alot on my trade,if you need an expert that will help you achieve more on your trade kindly talk to donald1stan@gmail.com

----------


## Dave A

Couple of things -

Eric whatever-your-name-is is definitely not posting from Durban.

And Eric's solution to getting scammed to the tune of $450 000 by an unregulated broker is an equally dubious non-entity?

Whiffs a bit of BS, folks. Be wary out there.

----------


## steven gustavol

if you have lost money to any BO broker and you want to recover it, you can reach out to gtbconsults@tutanota.com , they were able to recover my funds after i lost $30000 to QIoptions.

----------


## Dave A

> they were able to recover my funds after i lost $30000 to QIoptions.


And how, pray tell, did they mange to do that?

----------


## Summerloving

so and how should this kinda business work? I cant even imagine, that this is a real thing

----------


## Langlaou

I also were scammed, i need help to get return my money, pls advise who can help me?

----------


## NIckWit

> I also were scammed, i need help to get return my money, pls advise who can help me?


I was a victim of binary options scam. I was shattered and thought all hope was lost when I lost my money until I made contact with Tom Heaton who hepls with this sort of thing. I was skeptical at first but i decided to give it a shot since i had seen the worst. To my suprise, he was able to help me recover 75% of my money. You can contact him on swiftwealthrecovery@gmail.com

----------


## James Parker

I lost 600kusd to OPTION FM in 2016 and 300kusd to UBO Capital early last year. I totally lost hope in getting my money back, i tried charging back but that never worked, i got a lawyer but that never worked too until i came across a post on a Certified Binary Options Recovery Experts xing.ming@tutanota.com who has been guiding people on steps to take to recover lost funds from financial scam and luckily for me he was able to get 500k from Option Fm and he is still working on the balance.

----------


## Dave A

I've done a bit of research on the topic and it seems likely these offers above are further scam attempts. The first reliable article on recovering online binary scam losses was this article from The Times of Israel.

It was quite insightful as to the problem, and some of the strategies towards recovery that have worked. However, it ends with this chilling warning -




> Too many victims have been contacted on message boards by people promising to get their money back. And that turned out to be yet another scam.

----------


## Xplosiv

Is it just me who finds it strange that all the people who were scammed are new members and this is their first post? Even those that joined in October last year (original poster and steven gustavol) only now feel the need to say something?

----------


## Dave A

Scam posts and spam tend to be hit-and-run, so very low post counts are the norm for scam and spam profiles. I have little doubt it won't be long before those advertised email accounts are closed too.

And then there's the issue of identities. For example Tom Heaton just happens to be the name of a football player who seems to dominate the SERPS. It makes finding confirmation that there really is a _Tom Heaton binary options recovery expert_ near impossible.

Ironically, it seems the best way to get your money back is to first trace the actual real identities of the people behind the scam, and let them know that you know exactly who they are. Easier said than done, unfortunately.

----------


## ramjet

90% of these recovery "experts" are anything but.  Including xing.ming@tutanota.com.  Two others to be aware of are juliusrecoveryexpert@gmail.com and daviesmicheal@gmail.com The only thing they are good at is scamming people. I will add more to this list as I find them.

----------


## SallyFrancis

I invested a lot of money in binary options in December 2017, I invested over $489,000 with the hope of getting the money multiplied. My account was being managed by one Adam Zachary and he promised me that I will get more than the money I invested. By January 2018 I wanted to withdraw out of the money in the account and I couldnt, I called the man in charge of the account and he told me to put more money to enable me withdraw my money, It wasnt making any sense to me so I demanded for all my money to be returned to me and I was no longer interested in Binary Options. Two weeks later, I was denied access to my account , I reached out to Adam Zachary and he never responded to my mails and calls. I contacted my lawyers and they kept giving different excuses. I contacted xing.ming@tutanota.com a certified binary Options Recovery expert who guided me on steps to take to recover my money . I have recovered all my money back

----------


## Dave A

Seems xing.ming is a scammer according to one, and a hero according to another.
Both posters have absolutely zero credibility, of course.

----------


## richardjake23434

Hello everyone,
Do you know you can recover the funds you lost to heartless brokers, who have smartly require you to deposit funds time to time without any substantive withdrawal?
When it comes to Binary Options, there have been quite a few examples of people who have been taken for a ride by a Broker and have lost a large amount of money, Many of these brokers misappropriate traders money thinking these traders will not act. Beware of where you invest, Binary Option Scams are quite common and come down to a number of factors including improper due diligence and manipulation by the broker we should be very careful with these so called brokers. If you have lost any amount of money to an online broker, Contact on; (info@wealthrecoverynow.co) 
Its never too late!

----------


## Dave A

> Binary Option Scams are quite common and come down to a number of factors including improper due diligence and manipulation by the broker we should be very careful with these so called brokers.


Indeed. And much the same applies when considering employing someone to recover your lost money. Let's take you for example -



Oh yes. Love the office. Consider yourself hired. 
How much do you charge?

----------


## Luke J

going through this thread and reading comments and I saw your comment saying xing.ming is a scam, this is not true because he has helped me recover my money from Plusoptions scam

----------


## Dave A

> going through this thread and reading comments and I saw your comment saying xing.ming is a scam, this is not true because he has helped me recover my money from


And yet SallyFrancis is clearly a phony profile created for the sole intent to sing the praises of xing.ming (and ironically exposed as a sham by your post).

How long before you are exposed as a sham profile, I wonder?

----------

